# gas torch advice



## mac1012 (22 Nov 2013)

hi I am looking for a small gas torch like what jewellery makers use 

I am wanting to solder some angel wings I have made out of electrical copper wire 

I have seen these two 

http://www.maplin.co.uk/pro-iroda-pt200 ... orch-35518


http://www.cooksongold.com/Jewellery-To ... de-999-955

wondered if anyone had any experience of either one or anything similar they can recommend 

thanks mark


----------



## Spindle (22 Nov 2013)

Hi

Either will be fine, especially if you are using soft solder.

Regards Mick


----------



## Tinbasher (26 May 2014)

A soldering iron might be more controllable.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 May 2014)

The Cookson one will be fine enough - I can't say for the other. It'll be more than hot enough, obviously. Either may be overkill if you are using soft solder - as Tb says, an iron might be easier. Depends what size your piece is - if small, you'll melt one joint doing the one next to it.


----------



## MMUK (27 May 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/27095563 ... 0&ff14=108

I have one of these I keep on the bike for emergency repairs, it's powered by a normal cigarette lighter


----------



## Hemsby (27 May 2014)

This brass blow pipe is the same as my grandfather used for soldering jewelry it produces a tiny jet. I also saw one being used quite recently at a jewelry workshop on TV. :?:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 May 2014)

They are difficult to get used to.


----------



## Hemsby (27 May 2014)

phil.p":1fnx6ny1 said:


> They are difficult to get used to.


Possibly but they are very precise (hammer) , he used to make incredibly intricate items.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 May 2014)

Certainly. But that doesn't help an amateur using copper wire, and probably soft solder.


----------



## Hemsby (28 May 2014)

Ok I give up  it was just a suggestion, but they are perfect for soft solder and the workshop programme I mentioned was for amateurs


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2014)

Sorry. I know gold/silver smiths all over the world use them, but I've not known them used in a class. A City & Guilds class I did were given the option of using them, but everyone chose small torches as they found blowpipes uncontrolable.
Either way, you need a gas cylinder with them, which makes them prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Spindle (28 May 2014)

phil.p":3ncvfg72 said:


> Either way, you need a gas cylinder with them, which makes them prohibitively expensive



Hi

A blowpipe can be used with a paraffin lamp to perform soft soldering operations.

Regards Mick


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2014)

Of course, yes. Sorry.


----------

